# need help fast



## krsone (Oct 3, 2006)

I transplant last nite and today they are so very limp.Iwas only able to fish a few roots threw the new net cup but they were in the nuts. Im using a bubbler ph is about a low 6 tds is 1100 ppm h2o temp is 73<2> RH is 39<3> room temp 85 its a little high just switched lights and havent hooked fan to hood Im using a 250 mh conv.lamp its about 14 away from plant Can anyone help me why are my babies like that Is it cuz of not enuff roots uptaking Should i make a humity dome perhaps add more h2o tell roots are submerged please help should i take clones incase they die will that stress it to much I dont wanna start from bean again


----------



## krsone (Oct 5, 2006)

mods feel free to delete this  thanks


----------

